
Farewell, superior YouTube app - TechLord2
YouTube&#x27;s AjAx enforcement was already horrifying enough. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.yCombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11053204
Now, YouTube pulled the plugs to old versions of their Android application.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;youtube&#x2F;PPQivradLHQ;context-place=forum&#x2F;youtube
======
TechLord2
Text from ProductForums:

After 5 years, YouTube pulled the plugs to legacy YouTube versions. The
"update later" button is now history. It disappeared without any prior
warning. I wonder, why it happened today. It could have happened at any time
in the last 5 years, yet it happened today. Can anyone explain why?

Why the new versions are terrible:

    
    
        Search history is a seperate page, which enforces reloading the video list when going back.
        Unable to do provisionary searches and open videos while disconnected from Internet. (=unable to open video while Internet disconnected, so that it starts playing as soon as the Internet is available again). If this does not sound clear to any of you, please let me know.
        Search history limited down to 50 items instead of unlimited.
        Rounded profile pictures. I never liked circular profile pictures.
        Minimalist design: Missing border lines. I personally do not like minimalism much.
        Unable to downgrade at any time (used to be possible in older Android versions without deleting app data).
        Search history only contains lowercase letters. It looks monotone.
        Numbers are rounded, which I absolutely hate. (e.g. 1M instead of 1.036.252 views, 19K instead of 19.401 likes, 5M instead of 5.047.287 subscribers). I hate rounded numbers.
        Legacy YouTube app (2013 version) had dark user interface.
        (not that important) YouTube's new logo.
    

The more important ones stand at higher positions.

How can I keep using the old YouTube version, and bypass the update
enforcement of doom?

